# Manga/Anime



## nasune (Feb 10, 2011)

Just idle curiosity I guess. I myself have spent about 1400 euros on my collection, so I think I'm at the lower end of the scale.


----------



## mameks (Feb 10, 2011)

I _should_ have spent ~€100-200...but I've gotten a lot of mine from sale, so it all cost less than the actual value 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is what I've got so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://shlong543.tumblr.com/post/320332333...lection-started

I'll count up the value of what they'd've cost on their own later


----------



## alphenor (Feb 10, 2011)

i have no need to spend for it...other people do it for me...
*(thanks internet)*


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't spend money on anime and manga I spend my life on it.


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 10, 2011)

$0.00
Because lol @ anyone who buys anime and manga. The prices are outrageous and most of the time the DVD subs blow. Also, I'm not really interested in waiting 1-2 years to watch a new show.
But that's not to say I haven't watched/read quite a bit, in fact I'd challenge anyone to say they've seen more than I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can check my MAL in my sig


----------



## Cyan (Feb 10, 2011)

Too much on manga.

I would say more than 3000 €
I didn't count one by one, some of them are 7€ other are 15€, I round the price in between.
I don't read scantrad, I don't like reading book on a computer screen, I like the paper feeling.

Almost nothing on anime, I got disappointed on the first one I bought because of the subtitles (Official are so baddly done compared to fansub).


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

i've spend 0€/$ at my collection of 100 comlete volumes of a lot of series
no joke no joke no joke
it's true no joke


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Apr 1, 2011)

A decent amount of US dollars, around $700 over the course of ~8 years.  I only buy what I want, some of it I got as gifts, and I hardly buy anything that I don't have coupon or is on sale.  Best place to buy anime/manga is at the cons, especially on the last day since they're trying to clear out their inventories.  

But nowadays, I'm not really buying much (unless it's Rockman related XD )


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 2, 2011)

Very little. I don't pointlessly spend my money on things that don't truly deserve it.

I've bought the Clannad complete collection, and preordered the After Story complete collection. My only anime purchases.

i'd never buy manga, since I hate it.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 2, 2011)

Very little.  Other than my VHS tapes of Pokemon and Dragon Ball/Z, I either download my anime/watch it on the internet.  As for manga, I get them from my local library.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 2, 2011)

$0

my hdd has about 300GB of anime though ;p

I will buy 1.11 and 2.22 blu-ray's though


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

money i spent zero dollars i use streaming sites when i have money coming in i will get anime/manga


----------



## Raika (Apr 2, 2011)

My current collection costed around $258.42... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is for manga of course, I don't buy anime. >:


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 2, 2011)

i read manga online  , watch anime online so nothing spent >.


----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2011)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> most of the time the DVD subs blow.


It usually comes with Japanese and English audio with English subs.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 2, 2011)

$2100 on anime

I prefer to read manga online however I do own all volumes of Sister Princess, K-ON, and I have 6 vols of Baby Princess (the successor to Sister Princess) coming.  No estimate, I lost track.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 2, 2011)

$0.00

Fact of the matter is- included DVD subs are terrible, many times with grammatical errors.
Fansubs are very well done.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 3, 2011)

All I ever purchased was Baccano! Complete collection, Eva 1.11 Blu-ray, 3 death note mangas. 70 bucks.


Will be buying TTGL complete collection, both GL movies, and a few other shows down the line though. Gotta get more of those Blu-ray stuff.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

0

I don't read manga. The most manga I read is some that my friend keeps trying to lend me, and occasionally, it's available in the library, but even that I don't read much.

I don't really watch that many rare anime's, just more popular ones most of the time. So I just turn to dubbed ones. I don't need Jap w/ subs to watch Detective Conan and Jigoku Shoujo (which is the are the two animes I tend to follow, even though the second is already done and I just watch reruns which show very often). If there IS an anime that I like which I can't see on TV (KissXSis, Shadow Star, Black Jack, Rec), I turn to, of course, the internet.


----------



## pitman (Apr 3, 2011)

I think I have about 400$ in manga and about maybe 20$ in anime, need to burn them fansub somehow


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 3, 2011)

I've probably only spent maybe 60$ in anime. I only remember buying Bleach movie 3 last year and a couple of Pokemon movies a couple of years earlier. I read manga online or when I hang out at the bookstore or library.


----------

